# My newest addition....



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations! Lucky boy Hogan.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Just look at that face....
You rescue/foster people are amazing. I applaud you everyday.:appl::nchuck:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Awww - Good for you! Now one thing... I think you should change his name to Logan - then you would have Lindy, Liam and Logan - hehe! :


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Hogan looks like he is very happy to stay just where he is!  Love that picture with his paw on your other goldens head. He's saying "don't look at the camera"!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Congratulations 'Dad'....LOL!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Congratulations to you! They look beautiful together. That second picture is hilarious.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Woooooooooooohooooooooooo  CONGRATS Rob!!! What a handsome addition to the pack 
I'm so happy for Hogan, you and the pack!!!  He certainly knew where he wanted to be


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats Rob, Hogan knew he was home from the start...just took Dad a little longer to realize it...your a great foster Dad!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Congratulations, sometimes it's just good to fail lol


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! 

It was meant to be. He looks like he fits right in.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

That second picture is a crack up!! I love it. Congratulations!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on your Failure! : Hogan looks like he makes a nice addition to your pack even if he tries to hog the camera like in the second photo.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

He is beautiful!!! Congrats on the failed foster!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations on your new addition! arty: Hogan appears to fit right in. With the dogs on the sofa is there any room for you?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congratulation on yr failed rescue boy!.He's gorgeous!.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulations Rob...He sure looked like he had been home already for the last 3 months....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Congrats!!! He fits in so beautifully!!


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

You are doing a wonderful thing, Rob. God bless.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Awwww they look like they were meant to be together! They are all adorable!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

One lucky dog!!
Way to Go!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

He looks like he fits well in your pack.. Congrats!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

congratulations! He knew what he was doing! He had found his furever home!!!

mary jean


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations, Rob! In this case, three's a good crowd


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats!! He makes a great addition to your already beautiful pack!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations Hogan, you are one lucky dog!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Congartulations Rob and Hogan!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats!

but! you must keep working with him on his issues. the fact that it's fine now b/c you are single is great, but please prepare him for the future. i know none of us ever like to think of not being there for our fur kids, but you have to think ahead and get him ready to be wonderful no matter what the situation is.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations on failing. Never thought I would say that. Hogan makes a great addition to your home and is so funny trying to hog the camera. He is so cute.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats on the new addition, looks like he was meant to be with you. You did a wonderful thing. I love the pictures of the 3 amigos, they look like they really enjoy each other.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Congrats on the failed adoption. LOL He looks just like a member of the family.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Rob, you're the best!!! Some things are just meant to be...Hogan is the luckiest pup!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone,

This was not something I had planned to do, but I think it was meant to be. He did not have a lot of good human contact before being turned into the Ohio shelter so that is why some of is human social skills are not so great. I will still be working with him to improve his dominance issue with women as he gets familar with. He is a good dog around me and is so attached to me. He never leaves my side, and gets along great with all my dogs and cats. Even though Hogan does not know he was being foster here, and already thought he was home, I am sure if he did know I bet he would be releaved now knowing he is where he wants to be at.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Rob's GRs said:


> Thanks everyone,
> 
> This was not something I had planned to do, but I think it was meant to be. He did not have a lot of good human contact before being turned into the Ohio shelter so that is why some of is human social skills are not so great. I will still be working with him to improve his dominance issue with women as he gets familar with. He is a good dog around me and is so attached to me. He never leaves my side, and gets along great with all my dogs and cats. Even though Hogan does not know he was being foster here, and already thought he was home, I am sure if he did know I bet he would be releaved now knowing he is where he wants to be at.


I have always found that the dogs let us know where "home" is. We just have to pay attention.  I think it's great Rob - Hogan will learn just how good good can get!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rob...I think you will be able to work through Hogans dominance issue with women. We had a dog in our rescue just like that.. He sensed the weakness in the women and would growl at them. We worked with this dog several months and he is now in a foster home and with women and kids and they are thinking about adopting him..... He actually became my project to work with him since I wasnt afraid of him......


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations. Failure never looked so wonderful, or so darned cute.


----------

